# Hey, I have a few questions about legal bud



## blackmagic245 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey every1, I have tried KB a few times and love it, but where I live it is really hard to come by, I was wondering if anyone has ever tried, heard about, or has an opinion on legal sites fake weed. Is it any good? Will it get you high? Has anyone ever tried it? Anyway if anyone could tell me everything they know and if they think its a good idea what type of bud to buy and from what website. thanks


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 31, 2005)

Go to this post and let me know what you think.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=715


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 31, 2005)

You might as well smoke catnip.


----------



## blackmagic245 (Aug 31, 2005)

I read the thread, and it helped but what are some things you recommend to buy?  Also will it get you high? and if so how? (since it dosen't have THC)


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 31, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> You might as well smoke catnip.


 
They sell that too, but I would not smoke it. There is nothing like the real thing. I'll take weed any day, but in a pinch I will smoke it. That is since I know what to buy.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 31, 2005)

blackmagic245 said:
			
		

> I read the thread, and it helped but what are some things you recommend to buy? Also will it get you high? and if so how? (since it dosen't have THC)


 
I said in that post what was good and what was shit.  I'm not sure what it is that gets you high. It also depends on the herb.


----------



## blackmagic245 (Sep 1, 2005)

So you said that thai-stick and Black "O" were good, and would you smoke them both normally? (with a pipe) and could you use a vaporizer with them too?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 1, 2005)

blackmagic245 said:
			
		

> So you said that thai-stick and Black "O" were good, and would you smoke them both normally? (with a pipe) and could you use a vaporizer with them too?


 
I use a pipe or a bong. I can't afford a vaporizer. In any case I would not use a vaporizer for the opium. It smells and tastes to darn good.


----------

